
Trump picks computer scientist to lead National Science Foundation - broke
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03924-3
======
virtuous_signal
From his wikipedia entry: _On June 13, 2014, [Sethuraman Panchanathan] was
nominated by President Barack Obama as a member of the National Science Board
of National Science Foundation._

